# Middle Tn.



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ???


----------



## JBM (May 26, 2005)

All dogs called back to the 2nd. 10 called back to the 3rd.


----------



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

Got any numbers?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

UNOFFICIAL DERBY RESULTS


1st.....Louie......Ledford
2nd....Ali..........Moody
3rd.....Gator......Wattleworth
4th.....Hank.......Hughes


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Russell, how many derby points does that give Louie?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Dottie and Gator!!

Andy


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Andy are you running this weekend?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> Russell, how many derby points does that give Louie?




David.......That gives Louie 48 pts.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Awesome news Russ. That Louie is a good boy. Keep it up.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Andy are you running this weekend?


Nope. I'm back in Maine now. We never got "formally" introduced last weekend, but it was nice to meet you!

Andy


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Russ, you might well have derby dog of the year. Given Ledford trains him for AA work, Louie's derby success is all the more impressive. Van Engen's young dogs seem to do very well with Ledford. Louie sure looks good when I 've seen him, good luck as his derby season plays out.

Wow, Andy, that must be a climate shock from south GA to Maine at this time of year. Looks like you might get some of this extended winter from this low over the midwest. Even our temps here in the Atlanta area are going down near freezing this week coming. PRTA showed me, my dogs need more work before we trial again.

Good luck to you both trialing this year..........


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you David, my wife and I are truely blessed to have such a wonderful dog.

You are absolutly correct, the transition from Van Engen's program to Ledford's methods is 
very smooth and proving quite successful. I guess that is only to be expected from two of the best in the business.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

any open or amt call backs


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea Alli!! This is 13 derby points for a dog that has 7 more months to run the Derby!! I could not be more proud and congratulate Charlie Moody and Bobby Lane.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Ten back to the Open 4th.
Darnell w/Cain
Harp with 1
Sletten w/2
Luttrell w/Callie
Ledford with the balance


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Open results??????????????????


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

ginger69 said:


> Open results??????????????????



Ledford took 1st with Blue....Qual for National Open....Yea BLUE!!
Ledford took 4th with Chevy.
Sletten & Harp took 3rd and 4th but, I don't know which order they where.
Don't know about the JAMs


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

1st was Blue
2nd was Paul with Tim Thompson's dog
3rd was Joe with Chef


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats, Steve! 

kg


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo!! Congratulations, Steve!!

Andy


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone that placed and finished...it was a great weekend and an added bonus was the Blue Angels air show...

Thanks to many contestants that help shoot flyers!

Way to Go.....

Jay Cheshire for a Qual win!!

Butt Munch Kemps Dog Blue won the Open with Ledford handling..

Congratts to:
Dr. Brad Bowyer for the Am win..The Dominator Darnell placed second...Double header Gawthorpe third and Tim Thompson fourth..

I have just posted the full results on EE...
________
iolite vaporizer review


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations !...AM JAM, #18 Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer CD *** "Ready" 
and Darlene Houlihan (great pedigree  ...)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Judy, I am _amazed_ that you missed the MTARC Derby 3rd place dog.....;-)

It ran a great Derby regards, 

kg


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Henry, Sally did all the work (but it sure was fun to stand next to her)!

For those of you who've never run this trial, this was one of the most enjoyable weekends I've spent running a field trial. Judges, grounds, hospitality and atmosphere were fantastic - and an air show to boot! Put this one on your must-run for the future.

Henry even served coffee from Starbucks this morning to contestants and spectators. You guys sure set the bar high!!!

Jay Chesshir


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Jay and Sally for the great Q win, that's fantastic! (However, with all due respect to Henry and the Starbucks service, it just doesn't compare to your personally catered gyros at American Am last spring.)

And GOOD ON Tim Thompson and Diva for the 4th in the Am and 2nd in the Open. Jeez, Tim, don't go all rock-star on us, okay? 

(A Bass Ale or two awaits you both.)

Your pals rooting for you all, up here in the Frozen Tundra regards, 
Lydia and Jeff


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Andy & KG.  That was a tough open.

Thanks Henry for pulling me out of the slop. Good club, good grounds, good trial.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Thanks to all MTRC members for a nice trial. 
Good judges, nice grounds, and a great air show. 

Congrats to all placements. 

Tim/Diva what a special weekend-2nd in open and 4th in Am, nice! Kippy and Jimmie with their normal blue and red, Eric/Kobe with 3rd in Am, and Steve/Joe/CHEF for 3rd in a tough open.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

way to go sally. jay finally didnt miss handle you in a trial. just kidding jay. another elmwood dog dominates.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Congratulations to everyone that placed and finished...it was a great weekend and an added bonus was the Blue Angels air show...
> 
> Thanks to many contestants that help shoot flyers!
> 
> ...


 thanks CRR. not a bad spring 4 trials and 3 wins. not bad for a dog that seems to always get left out when the so called great ones are brought up.lol


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Also wanted to thank Keith, Gene, and Sherie for doing a great job in tne minor stakes. There were just 15 dogs in the derby, 10 went to the 4th series, and they got 8 birds too. The qual was outstanding, straightforward, no tricks, and suitable for dogs that are not ready to play with the big guys. And Kippy, I always knew how good Blue is, too bad others don't. Loving my Blue puppy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Jay, Tim and Kippy.

Tim - were you wearing your southern handling attire? Maybe I'll have to post those pics....


Kippy - I love all your dogs.... i'm just mad at ya for selling my Chevy.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K G said:


> Judy, I am _amazed_ that you missed the MTARC Derby 3rd place dog.....;-)
> 
> It ran a great Derby regards,
> 
> kg


Congratulations!!! #10 Goldbriars Gator Raider**, Gator" ...  and Dottie Wattleworth 

..with a birthday of 11/18th...lots of time to run more Derby! 

Judy (silly obedience trials this weekend distracting from wonderful "field" results. We are now doing "spring tune-ups" with some clear fields   , hoping water warms up soon!)


----------

